#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Гомчен Нгаванг Дракпа "Сущность всех возвышенных рассуждений (Гомчен Ламрим)"

## Dechen Norzang

Издан «Гомчен Ламрим»

Новосибирск: Дже Цонкапа, 2015
60 x 84 1/16, 1000 экз., 144 стр., твердый переплет 
Под редакцией Н. Сверчковой; перевод с английского Е. Пахно

В книге представлен перевод Ламрима «Сущность всех возвышенных рассуждений» (lam rim legs gsung nying khu), известный также как «Гомчен Ламрим», который относится к восемнадцати коренным текстам и комментариям традиции Ламрим (учениям по этапам пути к Пробуждению).

Этот Ламрим является «комментарием опыта Учителя». Наставления в нем изложены в краткой стихотворной форме.



Заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/product/14588

----------

Chhyu Dorje (10.10.2015), Чагна Дордже (09.10.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Совсем русский язык позабыли авторы аннотации.
Ну что за «традиция Ламрим»?
Можно было бы сказать «жанра Ламрим».
Чуть что, сразу «традиция».
Как будто слов других нет.

----------

Нико (09.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Совсем русский язык позабыли авторы аннотации.
> Ну что за «традиция Ламрим»?
> Можно было бы сказать «жанра Ламрим».
> Чуть что, сразу «традиция».
> Как будто слов других нет.


Так тоже принято говорить. Ламримов много, они пишутся традиционно. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRxunOlRhGE

----------


## Нико

Ламрим - именно жанр тибетской буддийской литературы, не традиция.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2015)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

"жанра Ламрим" сказать нельзя, т.к. это не Жанр, для лингвиста это будет традиция, сокращенно от "традиция в традиции", которая возникает в русле другой традиции. Стоит заметить, что Ламрим переводится как "Колесо Путей".  А если есть противопоставление, было бы интересно услышать основные заметки и качества этого Жанра  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> "жанра Ламрим" сказать нельзя, т.к. это не Жанр, для лингвиста это будет традиция, сокращенно от "традиция в традиции", которая возникает в русле другой традиции. Стоит заметить, что Ламрим переводится как "Колесо Путей".  А если есть противопоставление, было бы интересно услышать основные заметки и качества этого Жанра


Я не специалист по тибетскому буддийскому литературоведению, но инструкция по пути бодхисаттвы, изложенная в определённой последовательности, тянет на отдельный жанр, как мне кажется. Тем более, этот жанр существует в разных школах тибетского буддизма.

А слово «традиция» слишком общее, его можно применить к чему, но оно от этого блекнет и обессмысливается.

Калу Ринпоче. Совершенный буддизм. Жизнь, достойная подражания — В книге изложена биография Калу Ринпоче, эта книга является одной из книг традиции «биографий».

Геше Джампа Тинлей. Лоджонг 2014 — Книга составлена по материалам лекций доктора буддийской философии Досточтимого Геше Джампа Тинлея и является одной из книг традиции «лоджонг».

Геше Джампа Тегчог. Ямантака: практика самопосвящения — Этот текст представляет собой отредактированную расшифровку стенограммы объяснения практики самопосвящения Ямантаки и является одним из текстов традиции «самопосвящений».

Далай-лама XIV Тензин Гьяцо. Четыре Благородные Истины. Основные принципы буддийского учения — В книге содержатся записи лекций Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV по Четырем Благородным Истинам, она является одной из книг традиции «записей лекций».

----------

Нико (11.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я не специалист по тибетскому буддийскому литературоведению, но инструкция по пути бодхисаттвы, изложенная в определённой последовательности, тянет на отдельный жанр, как мне кажется. Тем более, этот жанр существует в разных школах тибетского буддизма.
> 
> А слово «традиция» слишком общее, его можно применить к чему, но оно от этого блекнет и обессмысливается.
> 
> Калу Ринпоче. Совершенный буддизм. Жизнь, достойная подражания — В книге изложена биография Калу Ринпоче, эта книга является одной из книг традиции «биографий».
> 
> Геше Джампа Тинлей. Лоджонг 2014 — Книга составлена по материалам лекций доктора буддийской философии Досточтимого Геше Джампа Тинлея и является одной из книг традиции «лоджонг».
> 
> Геше Джампа Тегчог. Ямантака: практика самопосвящения — Этот текст представляет собой отредактированную расшифровку стенограммы объяснения практики самопосвящения Ямантаки и является одним из текстов традиции «самопосвящений».
> ...


Всё это, по большому счёту, "жанры", а не "традиции". Традиция "тибетский буддизм", например, - так правомерно сказать. Четыре традиции (школы) тибетского буддизма - тоже правомерно. А всё остальное - это "линии", или же "жанры", имхо, конечно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2015)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

*Жанр* (от фр. genre — род) — общее понятие, отражающее наиболее существенные свойства и связи явлений мира искусства, совокупность формальных и содержательных особенностей произведения. Жанры сформированы наборами условий; многие произведения используют несколько жанров посредством заимствования и объединения этих условий. Возможные определения понятия иногда ограничены искусством и культурой, особенно литературой, но длинная история использования данного понятия наблюдается также и в риторике.

*Этимология*
Происходит от франц. genre «род, порода», далее из лат. genus «происхождение, род», далее из genere «рожать, порождать» (восходит к праиндоевр. *gen-/*gon-/*gn- «порождать»).

Семантические свойства

Значение
род (совокупность) произведений искусства, характеризующихся общностью формальных, структурных и содержательных особенностей ◆ У него была способность понимать искусство и верно, со вкусом подражать искусству, и он подумал, что у него есть то самое, что нужно для художника, и, несколько времени поколебавшись, какой он выберет род живописи: религиозный, исторический жанр или реалистический, он принялся писать. Л. Н. Толстой, «Анна Каренина», 1878 г. (цитата из Национального корпуса русского языка, см. Список литературы) ◆ Пробовал я себя во всех жанрах. Я и стихи писал, и повести в прозе, и трагедии, и комедии, и даже философский трактат один начал, было, сочинять… И. Н. Потапенко, «Не герой», 1891 г. (цитата из Национального корпуса русского языка, см. Список литературы)
искусств. в живописи — изображения с бытовым сюжетом ◆ Ему почти в одинаковой степени давались сюжеты религиозные и исторические, пейзаж и жанр, но особенно пленяли вкус и чувство фигуры в его любовных сценах, которых он писал много и которые часто заходили у него за пределы скромности. Н. С. Лесков, «Чертовы куклы», 1890 г. (цитата из Национального корпуса русского языка, см. Список литературы) ◆  — Посмотри, сколько твоих жанров висят по тавернам: их и не видит лучшее общество. Н. С. Лесков, «Чертовы куклы», 1890 г. (цитата из Национального корпуса русского языка, см. Список литературы) ◆ Если же посетитель и встретит случайно на выставке жанр или портрет, то долго стоит перед ним в недоумении, пока не решит, что это, должно быть, одна из загадочных картин: «Куда делась собака колбасника?» или «Где здесь Наполеон?». А. И. Куприн, «Киевские типы», 1895—1897 г. (цитата из Национального корпуса русского языка, см. Список литературы)
Синонимы[править]
разновидность

*Тради́ция* (от лат. traditio «предание», обычай) — множество представлений, обрядов, привычек и навыков практической и общественной деятельности, передаваемых из поколения в поколение, выступающих одним из регуляторов общественных отношений.

*Этимология*
Происходит от лат. traditio «передача, вручение, предание, давняя привычка», от trādere «передавать, вручать, завещать» из trans «через, за» + dāre «давать» (восходит к праиндоевр. *do- «давать»).

Семантические свойства

Значение
то, что унаследовано, передано от предшественников, предыдущих поколений ◆ У русского языка богатая письменная традиция. ◆ В домонгольский период русское церковное искусство следовало византийской традиции.
обычай, устоявшаяся в быту привычка, правило, норма ◆ У нас давно стало традицией отмечать окончание квартала.

Синонимы
история, наследие, предание
обычай , устои

Антонимы
нововведение
новшество

*В итоге* мы приходим к выводу, что слово Жанр не несет никакой смысловой нагрузки кроме одного случая, когда адепт относится к тексту не как к учебному пособию, а как к сказке былине или же является лингвистом, который любит старые слова и значения, возвращая себя к слову "Порождение" Но т.к. этот текст является продолжением изучения логики, а также является системой которая передавалось Атишей, слово Жанр может быть отброшено. Для адепта который следует учению как системе обучения это будет всегда "Традиция". Как постепенный путь Пробуждения может быть жанром, Жанр Постепенного пути Пробуждения?! В свое время интеллигенция во франции любила новые словосочетания, такие как "Эпохальный Жанр", отражая тем самым приверженность к искусству и моде. Это похоже на то, как если бы я читал Ламрим как комедию. 


> А слово «традиция» слишком общее, его можно применить к чему, но оно от этого блекнет и обессмысливается.


 Именно такой смысл появляется у меня для слова Жанр, обессмысливание. Сложность понимается тогда, когда не хочется иметь тавтологии в дереве преемственности, то традиционное ответвление для простоты можно называть ведь тоже традицией. 

Судя по словам Атишы из - Lampe auf dem Pfad zur Erleuchtung - 

1. 
Ich erweise Ehre mit großem Respekt 
Den Überwindern der drei Zeiten, 
Ihren Lehren und denen, 
die nach Tugend streben. 
Gedrängt vom guten Schüler 
Djang chup Ö, 
Werde ich die Lampe entzünden 
Für den Pfad zur Erleuchtung. 

Перевод не мой, но русский - 

1. 
Поклоняюсь с великим почтением
Победоносным трёх времен,
Их учению и тем, кто стремится к добродетели.
По призыву хорошего ученика Джангчуба О
Я зажгу светильник,
Озаряющий путь к пробуждению. 

Атиша положил начало новому Жанру?! Или новой Традиции ?! 

Из Литературных жанров https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9B...BD%D1%80%D1%8B даже несмотря на такое примерное перечисление, хотелось бы определить тогда конкретнее, какой Жанр имеет Ламрим ?! Подразумевается, что он уже прочитан, как минимум один раз. Для себя лично я уже определил "Жанр". 

Пусть каждый решит для себя, для меня лично не имеет особого смысла, жанр или традиция, если точное знание установлено, то можно называть разными идиоматическими оборотами. Споры как правильно переводить это бесконечная тема, в которых самое интересное определить опоры мышления  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.10.2015)

----------

